# Stargate?



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone here watch Stargate (SG-1 or Atlantis)? I watched both religiously before I got to japan, now I can't ever find it and it makes me sad, Almost as sad as when they canceled SG-1. Anyways, who's your favorite character? Daniel Jackson's mine, or maybe teal'c.


----------



## Renian (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I definitely think T'ealc (or however you spell it) has some of the funniest lines. Most of them are funny in context though.

"What is an Op-rah?"
"It is good that you do not prescribe to the company policy."
"The Setesh guard's... Nose drips... HAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!"
"Silence woman!" (sort of to Daniel, but he was dreaming at the time)

I think the best line in the whole show that I've seen is from a guest star, It was:
"I want to live, I want to experience the universe, and I want to eat pie!"


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Favorite character from 'Stargate SG-1' is: Dr. Janet Fraiser.


----------



## Eleke (Apr 4, 2008)

Big fan of Stargate here, though I sort of fell out of interest with SG-1 after a while, I'm still a big fan of Atlantis. As for favorite characters: SG-1 - Daniel Jackson. Atlantis - Rodney McKay.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 6, 2008)

<3 SG-1. I haven't seen much of Atlantis, though. My fav. Sci-Fi series, however, will always be tied with Firefly or Farscape. =)


----------



## Anubis16 (Apr 6, 2008)

I used to watch it religiously.  I thought it peeked at season 7.  Yeah, my favorite character is Anubis.  And no, it doesn't have anything to do with my username, but it is ironic.  He's just so freaking badass.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 6, 2008)

I loved SG-1 up until the last season. It just sort of fell off there and became really terrible, in my opinion. Of course, I felt the same way about Atlantis up until about a year ago.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 7, 2008)

Stargate kicks ass.

Dunno who I'd pick as a favorite character.

BTW, you Stargate fans might be interested to know there's a fairly awesome-looking Stargate MMORPG in the works:
Stargate Worlds (yes, that's a link)


----------



## Rehka (Apr 7, 2008)

Random Stargate SG-1 fact (that I love):

Michael Garrett Shanks (Dr. Daniel Jackson) Lived in the same town, and went to the same high school as me (not at the same time as me though  ) 

Other than that i don't know really all that much about the show(s)


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2008)

Just started watching it over Spring break, (Atlantis, that is). It kicks ass. Too bad I don't get cable where I sleep. :/


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 8, 2008)

stargate is badass


----------



## Jelly (Apr 8, 2008)

Renian said:
			
		

> I think the best line in the whole show that I've seen is from a guest star, It was:
> "I want to live, I want to experience the universe, and I want to eat pie!"



Better considering it was Dom DeLuise.

I love that episode where O'Neill and Teal'C get stuck in that time loop.
That episode is hilarious, but one of my favorite parts is when O'Neill is sitting at the table in front of his cereal (as everyday for him begins in the loop) and he says "I wonder how Teal'C's days start." *cuts to Teal'C getting hit in the face with a rapidly opening metal door.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 8, 2008)

I fucking hate Stargate.

I spend the majority of my time at my friends house, and her Dad watches it all the damn time. It's so boring.

Better than the news though.


----------

